# dvb and/or ehci module crashes my system

## DarkSpir

Hi guys,

I have a problem. I try to get my dvb-c usb box thingy running and everytime it actually does something (like tuning to a channel, channel search, etc), the ehci module disconnects the card and send the dvb module on a rampage through the system (by firing 100% on all CPUs and dumping like 5 Megs of log content per second to /var/log/messages). And after 5 hours of googleing, testing random things, several kernel rebuilds and reboots I have absolutely no idea what caused this.

After usb connect everything looks fine on dmesg:

```
[    4.623865] dvb_usb_ttusb2 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.623871] dvb_usb_ttusb2 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.623876] dvb-usb: found a 'Technotrend TT-connect CT-3650' in warm state.

[    4.624438] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[    4.624444] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[    4.624769] DVB: registering new adapter (Technotrend TT-connect CT-3650)

[    4.753983] ttusb2: CI initialized.

[    4.753991] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Philips TDA10023 DVB-C)...

[    4.759026] DVB: Unable to find symbol tda10048_attach()

[    4.759380] Registered IR keymap rc-tt-1500

[    4.759551] input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-2/rc/rc0/input4

[    4.759620] rc0: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-2/rc/rc0

[    4.759626] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 150 msecs.

[    4.760118] dvb-usb: Technotrend TT-connect CT-3650 successfully initialized and connected.
```

I used the CT-3650 with my notebook first and there I had problems with the tda10048 frontend. The solution was not compiling it (since it's the wrong frontend for the card anyway) and everything worked fine there. That's why I didn't build it on this machine, too (and yes, I tried it also with the tda10048 module build and loaded).

Okay, after that I start tvheadend or whatever, it doesn't matter. The card seems to work for a few seconds, too, but then the shit hits the fan on the syslog:

```
Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc tvheadend[2586]: dvb: New mux "850,000 kHz" created by automatic mux discovery

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc tvheadend[2586]: dvb: New mux "474,000 kHz" created by automatic mux discovery

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.531258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: force halt; handshake ffffc9000064c024 00004000 00000000 -> -110

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.531258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: HC died; cleaning up

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.532807] hub 1-0:1.0: state 0 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0000

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.532813] dvb-usb: could not submit URB no. 1 - get them all back

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.532828] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.532840] usb 1-2: unregistering device

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.532850] usb 1-2: unregistering interface 1-2:1.0

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551040] dvb-usb: bulk message failed: -19 (9/0)

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551048] ttusb2: there might have been an error during control message transfer. (rlen = 3, was 0)

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551054] ttusb2: i2c transfer failed.

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551059] tda10023: lock tuner fails

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551064] dvb-usb: bulk message failed: -19 (18/0)

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551068] ttusb2: there might have been an error during control message transfer. (rlen = 3, was 0)

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551073] ttusb2: i2c transfer failed.

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551078] dvb-usb: bulk message failed: -19 (9/0)

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551082] ttusb2: there might have been an error during control message transfer. (rlen = 3, was 0)

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551087] ttusb2: i2c transfer failed.

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551090] tda10023: unlock tuner fails

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551095] tda827xa_set_params: could not write to tuner at addr: 0xc2

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551101] dvb-usb: bulk message failed: -19 (9/0)

Mar 22 08:48:57 htpc kernel: [  886.551105] ttusb2: there might have been an error during control message transfer. (rlen = 3, was 0)

(...it continues like this until you do something about it like shutting down syslog-ng or reboot)
```

Only thing helping now is a reboot. I can't kill -9 tvheadend, I can't unload the tda10023 module (module still in use) and the kernel cpu load goes to 100% so the system is very slow with everything. Usb wifi is not working but the usb keyboard is (which surprises me). The mainboard has usb 3.0 capability, on that example the dvb is connected to a usb 2.0 port. But I tried it on a usb 3.0 port, too. xhci crashes basically the same way. Since xhci is experimental I even removed it from the configuration (so currently I have no usb 3.0 support which is fine since I don't have usb 3.0 capable hardware). If I unplug the CT-3650 and plug it into my notebook and fire up tvheadend there, it works, even for hours. That's how we watch tv right now until I get the htpc running... and my wife is killing me for taking so long with the stuff. Please guys, help me out!

Output of lspci/lsmod/lsusb:

```
htpc ~ # lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex [1022:1705]

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D] [1002:964a]

00:01.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series] [1002:1714]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port [1022:1709]

00:10.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller [1022:7812] (rev 03)

00:10.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller [1022:7812] (rev 03)

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7801] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller [1022:7807] (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller [1022:7808] (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller [1022:7807] (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller [1022:7808] (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller [1022:780b] (rev 13)

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller [1022:780d] (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge [1022:780e] (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge [1022:780f] (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller [1022:7809] (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 [1022:1700] (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1 [1022:1701]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2 [1022:1702]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3 [1022:1703]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4 [1022:1704]

00:18.5 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6 [1022:1718]

00:18.6 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5 [1022:1716]

00:18.7 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7 [1022:1719]

01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)

htpc ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0b48:300d TechnoTrend AG TT-connect CT-3650 CI

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH CyMotion Master Linux Keyboard

htpc ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_realtek   192855  1 

ath9k_htc              54445  0 

mac80211              187281  1 ath9k_htc

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22937  1 

ath9k_common            1834  1 ath9k_htc

snd_hda_intel          21969  0 

snd_hda_codec          71475  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5798  1 snd_hda_codec

fglrx                3119276  0 

tda10023                6119  1 

ath9k_hw              347142  2 ath9k_htc,ath9k_common

ath                    14133  3 ath9k_htc,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              161330  3 ath9k_htc,mac80211,ath

dvb_usb_ttusb2         19500  0
```

Please, guys, help me out here! Thanks.

----------

## DarkSpir

I still have the problem, does anybody want to help me? *bump*

----------

## roarinelk

what chipset does the laptop have?   Also try and connect the receiver to a powered hub, maybe

the receiver draws too much power for a short time when it locks on a channel which confuses

the controller.

----------

## DarkSpir

Here is an lspci output from my laptop (where the dvb-c thingy works):

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

06:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Turbo Memory Controller (rev 01)

0b:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

0b:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0b:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

0b:09.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
```

I didn't try the box with an active usb hub yet because I just own a passive one. But: the dvb-c box has it's own power source so it shouldn't rely on the usb power supply at all.

----------

## DarkSpir

Okay, guys, last bump... help plox.  :Smile: 

----------

